# Racks



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

I can't build to save my life, it looks likea bomb has hit my house anytime I buy something from IKEA/Argos!!!!

So...

Does anyone know where I can buy a rack to store 64l RUBs?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

If you literally just want some sort of storage rack rather than a proper rack that you can use lidless tubs with, there is racking available from RUB themselves which looks rather smart.









Really Useful Products Ltd - Racking


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I just made one cause it was cheaper and so i could paint it to keep the missus happy:lol2:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Thats your answer then Clare, make captaincaveman build you one :no1:


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Lol, that looks good but I don't really need one that big. At the moment I have one snake in a 3 foot viv, and two younger in small basic starter set-ups. I want to expand my collection a little, maybe two or three more, but I don't have the space for that many vivs as adults. So I want to use 64l RUBs, (I prefer to have a little more height than the 50l) and just a simple shelf type thing I can put 4 boxes on, preferably 2x2 but 1x4 is fine too.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

> Thats your answer then Clare, make captaincaveman build you one


Or yeah that would be good, nudge nudge, wink wink


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Winnick Limited, Manufacturers of Reptile racking will make 64 litre RUB racks. Not sure they're on the site, but just drop him an email.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

These are very good. You have to do all the heating/stats etc but still works out a lot cheaper than specific reptile built racks!: victory:

eBay UK Shop - Shelving Racking: Storage Galvanised, quick rapid racking, Workbenches Stations work bench


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

> Winnick Limited, Manufacturers of Reptile racking will make 64 litre RUB racks. Not sure they're on the site, but just drop him an email


Thanks I've sent them an e-mail to see what they can do!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Thats your answer then Clare, make captaincaveman build you one :no1:


 
hang on a minute:lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> hang on a minute:lol2:


looks like you have been done.......:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Palmanda said:


> looks like you have been done.......:lol2:


 
:lol2: yup


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

> looks like you have been done.......


Lol, so when can I expect the finished product????


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> These are very good. You have to do all the heating/stats etc but still works out a lot cheaper than specific reptile built racks!: victory:
> 
> eBay UK Shop - Shelving Racking: Storage Galvanised, quick rapid racking, Workbenches Stations work bench


 
I use them, i bought 2 of the 5 tier stacks from ebay, one was £4 and the other was £2.79 then i added the £14.95 p&p on both which brought the pair of them under £40, I have 6 x 50 litre tubs at £9.99 each from Argos, 2 x 64 litre tubs at £13.99 each from Staples and right at the top i have a 2 x 120 litre tubs from instore and they are £9.99 each. If i had my camera working i would have posted a pic but im happy with it and so are my snakes, cheap and cheerful :no1:


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

""""""""""" bought 2 of the 5 tier stacks from ebay, one was £4 and the other was £2.79 then i added the £14.95 p&p on both which brought the pair of them under £40"""""""""""
how did u buy racks at those prices?


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Does each tub slide out in the RUB racks or do you have to take the higher tubs out to get at the lower ones?


----------

